
Modeling the Covid-19 Outbreak with J - Aearnus
https://datakinds.github.io/2020/03/15/modeling-the-coronavirus-outbreak-with-j
======
eggy
I love anything that hooks me subject-wise to keep learning J. I always get
charged to ply my J skills and learn from others. I tried to run a batch of
simulations for x amount of days with the default number of people in the code
as follows, but I am sure the infect function is not randomizing on each
simulation run, and I am misusing ^:

    
    
      avg^:5 (# I. infect^:10 starting_pop = 0)

